# Fresh water at the tunnel



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked before, i have done a search but cant find the answer I am looking for, is there anywhere to fill up with fresh drinking water just before I get onto the tunnel at folkstone

ty Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you are travelling during the day and are a CC member there is a CC site within 10/15 mins from the tunnel they should let you fill up.give them a ring at the campsite direct and ask.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't think so, but you can go to the aire at Calais beach to fill up once you get to the "other side"


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a bus service area in the corner of the car park, can't remember if there is fresh water...........Think there is 
51.097141,1.12322

Martin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there a reason why you can't fill up at home - at least partially? (_If so please ignore the rest! _ :roll: )

We always fill to the brim, and having done some fairly careful comparisons I could find no difference in the mpg between a full tank or only a few gallons on board.

The weight of the right clog, or a relatively light headwind has a much greater effect on mpg.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, there is a coach dump point at the far end of the parking area, sign says toilet emptying only but there are 2 taps there.
I used it to wash the windscreen recently, my watertank was already full but doubt if anyone would mind if you topped up.

Pete


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

There is a bus service area in the corner of the car park, can't remember if there is fresh water...........Think there is 
51.097141,1.12322 


Next to the bus service area is a chemical disposal point but I didn't think there was specific fresh water... But I have been known to be wrong.
Could you travel without much water and fill up at the first aire or site you come to?
Bryn


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks all.
Hi zebedee,I could fill up at home but was thinking of the mpg.
Hi brynric, we don't get the train from folkstone untill 22.30 so just thought it would be better to fill up this end rather that look round in the dark late at night

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There are taps at the Toilet emptying area but the bus drivers use them for flushing waste away.
After seeing them being used I'd think twice about how clean the taps are - and the surrounding area!


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Dmet
We often travel late at night, we find it a bit easier to get round the M25. We tend to travel with a minimum of water, about 25%, then stay in the Cite Europe aire the rest of the night. It's convenient for the tunnel but there are no facilities. It means were straight onto the motorway system first thing in the morning with enough water for a quick wash etc but not enough to affect mpg. Then fill up at the first aire we stay at.
Bryn


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm picking a quarrel with you Bryn - but in the nicest possible way. :wink:

Have you any evidence that carrying a full tank of water has a significant, or even noticeable effect on mpg?

Obviously it will have _some _effect, but from my (admittedly not very scientific) tests I reckon it makes about as much difference as a very light headwind, or an increase in average speed of about 2mph.

To the OP and anyone else with concerns, I would suggest that the convenience of having sufficient water on board is well worth the few extra pennies it might cost, on top of the entire holiday expenditure.

Just my opinion of course.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why travel empty, we weigh 5.3 tonnes gross, am I going to worry about 100kg of water, :wink: . We're sorted, no faffing about. Enjoy the holiday, don't mess about with water just as you've started.

tony


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Zebedee.
No, I don't think it makes much difference to Mpg over a long trip. I think it's more that I get used to travelling as lightly as possible. I weigh the van fairly regularly and a full fresh water and fuel obviously make a big difference to weight. As such I tend to empty waste when leaving a site and fill up when arriving. It's just the habit of "MH management" I've got used to.
I also manage frequently to get onto a pitch before remembering to fill up ... But that's just age.  
Bryn


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

brynric said:


> I also manage frequently to get onto a pitch before remembering to fill up ... But that's just age.  Bryn


OK - I'll come clean!

You just guessed the _*real *_reason I travel with a full water tank!!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I really don't get why people travel without full tanks. 

My tank is 100 litres - that's 100kg - I weigh 105kg. So effectively I'm travelling with an extra passenger my size.

In a 3.5tonne vehicle plus all the extras on board anyway, this really is a very small amount and sure, it will have a small effect on mpg but certainly not enough for me to worry about.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Why fill up with water from Kent? It's horrible stuff!

We fill up with our lovely soft Welsh water (which you can also get in Birmingham), and I guard it jealously until we get to somewhere in France that also has decent water!


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Allways fill our tank 100% at home


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Have always considered H2O to be one of the essentials and in the event of delays etc better to have a fullish tank than a wing and a prayer. Just my five penny worth


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DBSS said:


> Have always considered H2O to be one of the essentials and in the event of delays etc better to have a fullish tank than a wing and a prayer. Just my five penny worth


Spot on there!

An emptyish crapper is also an advantage! :lol: :lol:

I jest not! And for the same reason I always regard the half full mark on the fuel gage as time to top up. A few moments to consider the "_What if_?" scenario can make a huge difference if something untoward does happen.

Dave 

OFF topic, but worth a mention perhaps.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Agree on the fuel tank point. Hubby leaves to last minute, running on fumes which stresses me like hell. Might have learnt his lesson now when in France last year, the nearest apparent garage was when we arrived in the middle of nowhere, shut down/condemned but still showed on map, next nearest 20 miles away, got there by skin of our teeth, but being France it was lunch time, and no automatic payment. Nothing to do but wait in the heat (couldn't have A/C on - no fuel) and wait for lunch to end!
Don't think we'll be repeating that. 
BTW - never like the idea of a full C****r anyway, at any time


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It doesn't matter to me where I fill the tank, it's only used for washing up and flushing the loo. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes indeed Fantails.

We had a very similar experience years ago in Italy . . . and we also learned the lesson.

Never again - I was all of a quiver for days afterwards. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Easyriders - Why fill up with water from Kent? It's horrible stuff! 

It must be good quality water - its all been passed by their Inspectors!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

